# Not a custom car a custom shop.



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

This is a Ertl farm machinery building i added a interior wall to cover the toy like look of the walls it is a snap together building i glued it together and also cut out windows in it. 

It is 14 inches long by 9 inches wide at the t.s.c. store in Canada. It is around 39 dollars... In the U.S.A. about 29 dollars .











I had to build a frame in the walls around the window just like a real building because the walls are about a 1/4 of an inch thick. I used some square tubing for the frame and the little thin strips for the outside frame still not done with the inside window trim .





































This is a machine shed that came with the building .A rainy day project . I built these buildings for farm machinery not slot cars but i can change it to a truck repair shop cars or whatever.


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

posted a couple of pictures twice


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Snap....click....Snap...click....picture perfect*

WOW Pearl,

The outside detail you do is Fantastic and looks so real...WHAOOOOOOOOOOOOH. 

Don't get me wrong your inside detail is great also and I just can't believe my eyes...Fran-freaking-fantastic ho detail buildings, shrubs, trees, clouds and the lighting even makes it seem like the nicest day of the summer.

Pearl this is the best ho detail work I have ever seen. You is good.  Real gd. You have been doing this for a while haven't you? 

Bob...Looks like you just went outside and snapped a picture...zilla


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

Really messed it up tonight.l.o.l.


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

A tour of the building. Still a few things i will add. The door handles are very toy like i was going to cut them off and make a smaller one out of 24 gage wire but left them the way they were because a 5 year old plays with all my dioramas and he will find this easier to open and close. 

The floor dont come with the building i made it from a sheet of plastic.























Those little black things on the workbench are truck springs .





















This guy is working on a transmission.










The hoist was made from a 1/87 scale car hauler the frame in the middle is part of a 1/87 scale container trailer.










Tire machine i cut down it was to large.Made two out of the one motormax machine.


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

I went to our storage trailer today and found a few slot cars and trucks i have more trailers but they are glued on a couple of train flat cars l.o.l. 






































The last picture you can see the tire just crumbled when i took it out of the box it looked like it was soaked in oil, i wiped it off and it fell apart. All the other cars and truck were ok. They all need work done to them.


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

A few cars .Most of these cars are A. F.X..


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

All I can say is I hopw my stuff turns out half as good whein I start working on that part of the track ! Great job !


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

A few more .Just body shells.




























No i dont put cars on a ramp normally 4 jack stands but they are glued down in another shop only had 2 loose ones. l.o.l.












This is my plans for this building bobcats , tractors, farm machinery or if i get bored with that maybe trucks or cars. l.o.l.

Just wanted to show you what can be done with a toy building . Still have to add the window trim on the inside .And some more detail. 



















A 1/43 scale caddy on a truck and still lots of room the building is supposed to be 1/64 scale .


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

ScottD961 said:


> All I can say is I hopw my stuff turns out half as good whein I start working on that part of the track ! Great job !



This was not a easy one cutting the windows out and trying to make sure the inside wall would match ,far from perfect but i can always add curtains to cover my mistakes . l.o.l.

It will turn out fine once you get started that is the only hard part of any project is to get started..The rest is not bad l.o.l.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Pearl I hope your right , By the way I'm hoping for the cars and trucks instead of the Bobcats and tractors LOL!


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

bobhch said:


> WOW Pearl,
> 
> The outside detail you do is Fantastic and looks so real...WHAOOOOOOOOOOOOH.
> 
> ...



I cheat...l.o.l. I take the pictures out on the deck in the back yard so the trees look real because they are . l.o.l. 
It was a nice cool 60 degree sunny day and darned if im going to be stuck in the house.

I been doing dioramas since 2003 before that i painted scenery like a back drop on my husbands model railroad . Not much i dont help him with weather it is building a custom car or even when we built our first house .Learn by trying new things is what he taught me . l.o.l.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Nice job! Love the detail work, all is very bright and realistic. Makes me smile and intimidates me a bit just looking through the pics. 

What background are you using? Bright sky and all makes it so nice, and it's hard to tell from catalog pics what they look like on an actual layout diorama! Just looks great!

OK, while typing this you answered the background question LOL. Don't know what kind of camera is needed for what looks like wide angle, or how the printer is set up, but if you had one from the infield of a favorite road race course it would be worth paying for.....

One question: Where does the (1:1) cat sit? That's a big issue in my house LOL


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

ScottD961 said:


> Pearl I hope your right , By the way I'm hoping for the cars and trucks instead of the Bobcats and tractors LOL!


Tracy i wish i had pictures of our 1/18 scale cars we had a 400 ft long road at our cottage and Jim left the cars outside year round he made little wooden buildings and just started a garden railroad then we sold our cottage . He got bored once it was done time to do something else. l.o.l.


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

SplitPoster said:


> Nice job! Love the detail work, all is very bright and realistic. Makes me smile and intimidates me a bit just looking through the pics.
> 
> What background are you using? Bright sky and all makes it so nice, and it's hard to tell from catalog pics what they look like on an actual layout diorama! Just looks great!
> 
> One question: Where does the (1:1) cat sit?




Do none of you guys take picture outside i take most of mine outside the background is just our plain old back yard l.o.l.



1.1. Cat as in critter with 4 legs, dont own one just a dog.l.o.l.

And if you mean bobcat we just got rid of a 1.1 bobcat we used it at our cottage .It was the same as the one in the picture on the back of the truck.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

pearl said:


> Tracy i wish i had pictures of our 1/18 scale cars we had a 400 ft long road at our cottage and Jim left the cars outside year round he made little wooden buildings and just started a garden railroad then we sold our cottage . He got bored once it was done time to do something else. l.o.l.


HA HA I know , that usually what happens. I did trains for a long time and model car building too. Then When I found out that Slotcars were still alive ,via the internet I jumped back into slots with both feet and never looked back. Now I enjoy all of the things that I liked about those hobbies but combine it with my love of cars. Finally a hobby I don't get bored with.:woohoo:


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

Had to grab a coffee my photobucket i got pictures mixed up what a time finding them i have 300 just in my dioramas folders l.o.l. 

I did not notice i messed up the pictures and twice would have been bad enough but posted them 3 times .For some reason when i posted the first one nothing happend i lost the topic and redid the whole thing again .


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

Here is a link to a few diorama pictures you already seen and some you may not have seen ..All the little people are 1/87 scale i try take the picture on a angle that dont make them look too small . I think even in a 1/64 scale car little people add to the scene or just standing around .. And most pictures are taken in my back yard .l.o.l.


http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh303/mijyma/?action=view&current=Howidisplaymycars.flv


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

SplitPoster said:


> Nice job! Love the detail work, all is very bright and realistic. Makes me smile and intimidates me a bit just looking through the pics.
> 
> What background are you using? Bright sky and all makes it so nice, and it's hard to tell from catalog pics what they look like on an actual layout diorama! Just looks great!
> 
> ...



The camera i use is a Canon powershot 570 .I dont use a tripod just aim and shoot same as hunting l.o.l. 

I took the pictures of the outside of the building about 4 ft away from the diorama that is why they are blurry and the background is clear .I guess if you knew the right settings that problem could be solved .l.o.l.

I just set it on landscape setting .

The inside i just use the portrait setting on macro . i know nothing about cameras or settings i took the book and tossed it out to darn confusing.

The camera is useless in the house we have energy saving light bulbs and the lighting is terrible .

I have a Nikon and it is even worse .So i use the lighting mother nature supplies.

I am not fussy taking pictures i take 3 of something and use the one that has the least flaws shadows and bright spots .
I dont worry about it the real world is full of shadows.

Photography is a hobby all by itself and i have no interest in it. I like to make things, taking pictures is just one of those things you have to do, wouldnt do much good to say how i made the windows but even a lousey pictures explains it better than words.

I see other peoples work and it is flawless perfect in every way pictures are perfect . It dont intimidate me i do my best and am not perfect . But i try things anyways some even come out the way i wanted l.o.l. 


As far as a background scene goes i see a lot of guys use a picture of a scene that goes with the topic like a race track scene .The place i bought my camera does enlarging of pictures you just need a picture you can run one off your printer and you can get it made poster size . Not cheap but it would give you the type of background you want.

My son is going to Talladega for the next race i think it is in October, so i will ask him to take my camera and get a few pictures if any turn out i will post them here .


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I am in ho Heaven...Ooooooooooh Yeah!*



pearl said:


> Here is a link to a few diorama pictures you already seen and some you may not have seen ..All the little people are 1/87 scale i try take the picture on a angle that dont make them look too small . I think even in a 1/64 scale car little people add to the scene or just standing around .. And most pictures are taken in my back yard .l.o.l.
> 
> 
> http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh303/mijyma/?action=view&current=Howidisplaymycars.flv


Pearl,

Now this is incredible pearl...what kinda drugs do you take to stay awake 24 - 7 working on all this. LOL :freak:

Love looking at all your pics and will be back later today to look at them again. I gotta go right now as a VW van with 27 water slide decals is calling me for a clear coat job to seal it all up (don't move you little decals...stay still I said). Can be like giving a kid his first haircut...har

Bob...Thank you God for all these Kewl HT people!!!!!!!!!...zilla


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

pearl said:


> Here is a link to a few diorama pictures you already seen and some you may not have seen ..All the little people are 1/87 scale i try take the picture on a angle that dont make them look too small . I think even in a 1/64 scale car little people add to the scene or just standing around .. And most pictures are taken in my back yard .l.o.l.
> 
> 
> http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh303/mijyma/?action=view&current=Howidisplaymycars.flv


*Holy Cow ! I mean ....Holy Cow !I just checked out your link Pearl and , wait I have to go back and look again. 
The attention to detail just blows me away. I have seen train guys stuff who have been in the hobby for years and it doesn't look half as good! 
Could you guys email me your address? I want to mail you my race track, just call me when it's done ok? My number is 7...........!:woohoo:*


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

Bob i know a little about decals i have very long fingernails and was putting decals on a little flying saucer looked all over for it after i picked it up, the little thing was curled up under my fingernail. l.o.l.

I only play with dioramas a few hours here and there. not 24-7 dont drink, dont smoke , do drugs l.o.l. 

I am diabetic so thats my only drugs , and thats a new thing to me only found out last year wondered why i was dizzy all the time ..l.o.l.
Play is relaxing and takes your mind off the little problems in life we all have to deal with .


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

ScottD961 said:


> *Holy Cow ! I mean ....Holy Cow !I just checked out your link Pearl and , wait I have to go back and look again.
> The attention to detail just blows me away. I have seen train guys stuff who have been in the hobby for years and it doesn't look half as good!
> Could you guys email me your address? I want to mail you my race track, just call me when it's done ok? My number is 7...........!:woohoo:*


Tracy that could be a problem we have a post office box a little thing that holds a few letters . Guess they call you when something large comes in . l.o.l. 

The only problem is i use 1/87 scale people with 1/64 scale cars it use to bug my husband, but i said well my larger cars at least you can add people to most of them .

1/87 scale cars you have to cut the legs off most people to get them in the car . So much for correct scale .l.o.l.

I use 1/64 scale people in my 1/43 scale cars l.o.l. 

Dont know why they would never let me join the model railroad club something about correct scale . 


Scale to me is for little fishies or something to weigh yourself on... l.o.l.


If it looks close good enough for me .l.o.l.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dont know why they would never let me join the model railroad club something about correct scale . 


Scale to me is for little fishies or something to weigh yourself on... l.o.l.


If it looks close good enough for me .l.o.l.[/QUOTE]

LOL I don't smoke,social drinker , do drugs ( Diabetic also, type two) I quit the train club because as you said everything has to be exactly scale ! We even had to measure out handrails on box cars and the like. Sorry I don't do that. When I am involved with a hobby it has to be FUN. So like you if it looks close enough then , IT'S Scale ! LOL 
I'll try to send the layout in small enough peices to fit in the PO Box, OK?


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

ScottD961 said:


> Dont know why they would never let me join the model railroad club something about correct scale .
> 
> 
> Scale to me is for little fishies or something to weigh yourself on... l.o.l.
> ...


 LOL I don't smoke,social drinker , do drugs ( Diabetic also, type two) I quit the train club because as you said everything has to be exactly scale ! We even had to measure out handrails on box cars and the like. Sorry I don't do that. When I am involved with a hobby it has to be FUN. So like you if it looks close enough then , IT'S Scale ! LOL 
I'll try to send the layout in small enough peices to fit in the PO Box, OK?[/QUOTE]


Well we have a few things in common I am type 2 also.
A hobby should be fun...

But then again it is for people who like to make an exact scale model weather it is a airplane ,train.car , or Frankenstein.They enjoy the detail and take the extra time to make it perfect .

My husband is like that with a 1.1 custom car the body has to be perfect, straight and the mechanical changes have to be perfect ..Then he gets bored with it and builds another one l.o.l.I am the only thing he never gets bored with the things i do is entertainment to him he likes to see an imagination at work . l.o.l.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh Pearl ! You are GOOD. Tom Stumpf


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Pearl, you need to change your screen name to Pearlmeister! You really have a great sense for what makes a realistic diorama. The train heads probably banned you because they couldn't match you skillz, yo! Your husband be one lucky man!!! :dude:


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Pearl, I am yet again totally amazed with your work!! You are truly gifted. I agree 100% with Scott. From day one with my first HO scale train I used only hot wheels and matchboxes. If cars came with an HO scale train car(like the auto carrier car) I tossed them out!! They just looked too small!! Your landscaping and super detailing skills are something I have never been able to master, but I'm still trying after all these years! Maybe my present table will be the one I can only hope!! This thread and your slide show are an inspiration and I will watch again and again!! There's always something I didn't notice from the previous viewing!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Pearl, I am yet again totally amazed with your work!! You are truly gifted. I agree 100% with Scott. From day one with my first HO scale train I used only hot wheels and matchboxes. If cars came with an HO scale train car(like the auto carrier car) I tossed them out!! They just looked too small!! Your landscaping and super detailing skills are something I have never been able to master, but I'm still trying after all these years! Maybe my present table will be the one I can only hope!! This thread and your slide show are an inspiration and I will watch again and again!! There's always something I didn't notice from the previous viewing!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Pearl is awesome ain't she ? While I think it is important to keep things "scale" I will fudge on it to some degree so that it "looks " correct. However I do have problems when I have my t jet Ford GT40 's on the track with my Tomy ones ! But you know what ? It's my track and I love all those little slot cars. I'll bet Aurora never knew that there slots would still be clicking around tracks , some Forty years later. This is another reason they remain on the layout when I run the Tomy ones , they earned it ! LOL. There is some great satisfaction in building something as an exact replica. I just don't get hung up on counting rivets , measuring door handles ,etc. 
Pearl, I'm gonna have to visit you over in diecast again since we haven't seen you over here for awhile . Slotcarman,we got to get her to stay over here on the dark side...I mean ..uh .. the funside , yeah thats it. Seriously though you can see her work in the diecast board. But I'm tellin' ya now, if you go over there and stay, we're coming to get you LOL :wave:


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

Slotcarman thanks for the comments..

i have to say doing these dioramas has always been just for the fun of it i try for detail .Scale i try keep it close but 
I am not into perfection only do the best i can. If it turns out with little problems i just ignore them and try correct them the next time i try something. 

I have a friend who likes little cars and her 3 year old and 5 year old grandsons drop by my place for a visit they spend hours playing with little cars on dioramas So she asked me to make one for her i said make it yourself l.o.l. 

i have this posted somewhere on this board i think but got so many pictures cant remember l.o.l. 

This is her first try at a diorama she wanted a pond on it that takes time and patience but it came out not bad .

I took some pictures as she was doing it we had 3 kids watching and helping kind of l.o.l. 

My point is a diorama like this could be made inside a race track or outside a race track to add interest to the scene .
By that i mean grass on the infield or around the outside is easy to do i use paint others use glue . Paint is faster easier and the grass or sand sticks to it. 

So check this out for a laugh.. keep in mind this was the first time my friend ever tried this and was so sure she could not do it . By the way you cant work on anything without music she is a country music fan i like rock or blues to work with but music is a must have no matter what you like. l.o.l. She was so worried about carving out the ditches it might be crooked , look at the real world ditches are crooked .Roads have bumps nothing is perfect. 

http://s354.photobucket.com/albums/r405/justhobbies/?action=view&current=howididmydiorama.flv




Tracy i dont mind the Dark side l.o.l. 
I just dont know anything about slot cars except they have tiny little motors and fly off the track and the bodies come off, and you have to put them back in the little slot thingy to get it back on . l.o.l. 


But as you can see the kids like a place to play i gave them a bunch of junk cars . The 3 year old lined them up the 5 year old took pictures.. Jim gave him a tripod and showed him how to do it . They had a lot of fun trying something new . He couldn't get the body to stay up so tossed it on its side .

This has nothing to do with slot cars only to show it is very easy to add a little grass a place to park slot cars like a pit area it could be paved.. But would still look nicer if it has some sand or grass around it. 










Had to have a tow truck of course 










A bit of a traffic jam .. The little guy stood on a table Jim held him there so he could get a helicopter view l.o.l.































This is a wheel swap and tampo removal i did , but as you can see the diorama is neat for taking pictures . 





















The culvert by the way is a corrugated drinking straw i cut the ends off of painted it silver and instant culvert l.o.l. 
The little guys dumped sand with dump trucks and spread it around with a grader to do the driveway made a heck of a mess but had a lot of fun . Start them young jim says and they will use the confidence they gain to always try new things nothing is impossible if you give it a try.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Ya Pearl ! Welcome back . I suppose now I'll have to pay you a visit on the diecast side HUH? It's only fair. Enjoyed the pics the diorama's look great as always. The drinking straw for a culvert is a great idea, you're always thinking lady. You should come join us on our Wednesday night, or Friday night chat s . Click the chat button up top and then wehn you enter the Watercooler hit the drop down box and go to slots. Hope to see you there !


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

My point is a diorama like this could be made inside a race track or outside a race track to add interest to the scene .
By that i mean grass on the infield or around the outside is easy to do i use paint others use glue . Paint is faster easier and the grass or sand sticks to it. 

Tracy i dont mind the Dark side l.o.l. :thumbsup:
I just dont know anything about slot cars except they have tiny little motors and fly off the track and the bodies come off, and you have to put them back in the little slot thingy to get it back on . l.o.l. :thumbsup:


Um Pearl ? From reading what you just wrote, you know everything there is to know about slot cars ! LOL ! :thumbsup:


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

Tracy thanks for the invite but chat is for guys tried it once a long time ago . l.o.l. 

Have not been posting much on the other side just the opposite deleted a lot . .Been deleting pictures out of my photo bucket album .Time for a change .


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

pearl said:


> Tracy thanks for the invite but chat is for guys tried it once a long time ago . l.o.l.
> 
> Have not been posting much on the other side just the opposite deleted a lot . .Been deleting pictures out of my photo bucket album .Time for a change .


 LOl Hey now, we keep it clean ! How come you are deleating photos? Your not getting out of the hobby are you? I hope not. Keep us posted!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

ScottD961 said:


> LOl Hey now, we keep it clean ! How come you are deleating photos? Your not getting out of the hobby are you? I hope not. Keep us posted!


Chat Clean? what nights do you chat on? Sunday?


Coach! @#%$^@^$#@^


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

ROFLMAO Coach ! LOL ! Cmon now we'd have to keep it clean if there was a lady present ! Chat on Sundays ! I gotta write that one down .... somewhere. ! LOL


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Slotcars mess revealed....*

Pearl, if you get a minute, check out the 3 lil very unprofessional videos I have up on you tube. As you know, I'm sure, hindsight is 20/20. I honestly think I shoulda gone the foam route with my table...at least for the scenery part..search slotcarman12078 on youtube and you'll see what I mean. I started laying down plastercloth this past weekend and at least I have something other than homosote to bang my head over :freak: as seen in the vids, but now it looks like mother nature snowed in a few specific spots on my table. Add to that, this is more than a slot table..It's a train table too... mixing them up is fun, but a fun nightmare!!! Start adding hills and trying to level houses, keep slot car track smooth while climbing a 5% grade, tunnels with minimal clearance, let alone keeping the plaster off the trackit's crazy!! I've used 10 of my 16 rolls of plaster cloth and I'm not halfway there!! I have to get this done though, as I make the custom slotcar R/R crossing seen in the video, and this table is going to be a marketing tool to help sell them(if I sell one it'll be a miracle!!) I have almost everything to automate the crossing gates, flash the lights and stop the slots at the gates, and make them go when they're up..provided the reed switches don't blow up from too much juice..I'm running out of excess slotcar stuff to sell on ebay to suppliment my unemployment, so I really need to get this table somewhat finished! Thank you for the inspiration I needed to motivate me!!! You do wonderful work and I'm so glad you shared it with us!! Some people just have a knack for seeing real life and be able to recreate it, and for that, you are truly blessed!! Keep up the great work and I'll keep popping in here!!! :thumbsup: Joe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*We clean up rather nicely!*



coach61 said:


> Chat Clean? what nights do you chat on? Sunday?
> 
> 
> Coach! @#%$^@^$#@^


What Coach is trying to say is that while we wallow in the least common demonator and often aspire to reach the gutter...this is NOT to say that we cant bring our game up anytime we want should the need arise. :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> What Coach is trying to say is that while we wallow in the least common demonator and often aspire to reach the gutter...this is NOT to say that we cant bring our game up anytime we want should the need arise. :thumbsup:


hehehehe he said arise... ehehehehehehe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*P.S. for Scott!!*

Oh yeah, P.S. scott, don't worry, I may stray over to diecast if I have to see Pearls latest, but I'm calling the slot section home. I have a box chock full of JL 60's cars doing nothing because when I bought them 12 years ago (for my train table that I'm just now pulling my hair out over) I wasn't going the slot car route. But they'd make great resin casts so I'm hangin on to them. Besides, once the kid saw them in his closet, he decided to make them his, opened them up and I'm sure they are far from pristine now.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey Slotcar man ! Burnin the late night oil are ya? LOL Hey I'm with you as long as she is posting her work I'll go over to visit . It's only fair since she comes over here. 
So you think now that the lil cars are played with they ain't pristine no more? Prolly right buddy ! I know the ones I gave my girls are rough at best !They leave em in the driveway and I end up runnin over them in the morning not knowing they are there. They keep em and use em as wrecks ! Kids imagination is something else


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

coach61 said:


> Chat Clean? what nights do you chat on? Sunday?
> 
> 
> Coach! @#%$^@^$#@^


Language was not what i meant nothing shocks me my guy was a truck driver for years .l.o.l.

I just meant guys like to talk guy stuff .Cars and other guy stuff . Some i understand i know the difference from a hemi or a 428 cobra jet owned those kind of cars. but little cars i only know they have little things that rub on the track, pickups i guess you call them tiny little electric motors .And they go fast l.o.l.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh yeah Pearl they go way fast . We race Tomy 's . Now don't listen to Rich, he's a Texas boy , goes by the name of NTX on here. He thinks those Tyco thingies are all the rage and we just let him thinks so. We don't wanna hurt his feelins you understand '.LOL !
Het Rich if yer readin this I REALLY AM JUST KIDDING !


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Pearl, if you get a minute, check out the 3 lil very unprofessional videos I have up on you tube. As you know, I'm sure, hindsight is 20/20. I honestly think I shoulda gone the foam route with my table...at least for the scenery part..search slotcarman12078 on youtube and you'll see what I mean. I started laying down plastercloth this past weekend and at least I have something other than homosote to bang my head over :freak: as seen in the vids, but now it looks like mother nature snowed in a few specific spots on my table. Add to that, this is more than a slot table..It's a train table too... mixing them up is fun, but a fun nightmare!!! Start adding hills and trying to level houses, keep slot car track smooth while climbing a 5% grade, tunnels with minimal clearance, let alone keeping the plaster off the trackit's crazy!! I've used 10 of my 16 rolls of plaster cloth and I'm not halfway there!! I have to get this done though, as I make the custom slotcar R/R crossing seen in the video, and this table is going to be a marketing tool to help sell them(if I sell one it'll be a miracle!!) I have almost everything to automate the crossing gates, flash the lights and stop the slots at the gates, and make them go when they're up..provided the reed switches don't blow up from too much juice..I'm running out of excess slotcar stuff to sell on ebay to suppliment my unemployment, so I really need to get this table somewhat finished! Thank you for the inspiration I needed to motivate me!!! You do wonderful work and I'm so glad you shared it with us!! Some people just have a knack for seeing real life and be able to recreate it, and for that, you are truly blessed!! Keep up the great work and I'll keep popping in here!!! :thumbsup: Joe



Joe i checked it out first i like the crossing with the little slots cut through the road for trains to go by . Now kids would like that only thing is they would be trying to crash things up l.o.l. 

A very nice layout and the lights look neat at night . i think we use to have one or two cars that lit up i know we had a police car that lit up.

And i notice the cars need music added to do their thing the only way to enjoy things got to have music. l.o.l.

I only worked with plaster once found it very messy and you have to wait till it sets up to do anything with but model railroaders used it for years . The drawback is when you move . The styrofoam is light and is moveable . 
we are moving again in a few months hate the idea but at least my dioramas can be moved .


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Scott, My son did a decent job of not touching them.. They sat on shelves in his room untouched for the longest time. In reality, he never hurt more than a couple.. A hood here, a bent axle there..But mama got mad at him for doing something and I walked in to see her throwing (I mean throwing) them into a box to put them in the basement for the duration of his punishment! I dang near died!!!  They've been in the box for 3 years now as I confiscated them, but i don't have the heart to open it up and see the carnage...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Pearl, I dread the thought of moving!!! I can't count how many times I asked her..."you're not thinking of moving, are you???" She'll wait til the last tree is planted and say, we need to get out of here!! I know it!! I can hear it already!!! I'll have to tear it all apart, thanks to the voices in my head saying "make the table solid...there's three kids playing with it" I can't pull the legs off without removing the homosote! Sure glad I live in an apartment!!!! I need to see my shrink now!!!


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

ScottD961 said:


> Oh yeah Pearl they go way fast . We race Tomy 's . Now don't listen to Rich, he's a Texas boy , goes by the name of NTX on here. He thinks those Tyco thingies are all the rage and we just let him thinks so. We don't wanna hurt his feelins you understand '.LOL !
> Het Rich if yer readin this I REALLY AM JUST KIDDING !


The only names i know is afx tyco and aurora and they are all the same to me they all go fast . Now if you want to talk Ford Chevy or Mopar and which is the fastest you can have them all.. I would take one of those new Bentley sports cars . l.o.l.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Slotcar man , don't plant that last tree then ! LOL !


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

A Bentley for Pearl ! Wow must be nice . LOL Ford , Chevy or Morpar ? You didn't even give Pontiac an honorable mention . I ......feel..... so .......left.....out ! Har!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeahhhhh...that's the ticket!!! That's the great thing about HT.. You got a problem, someone has a handy solution!!! Didn't think of that Scott..I will give it a try!!


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Pearl, I dread the thought of moving!!! I can't count how many times I asked her..."you're not thinking of moving, are you???" She'll wait til the last tree is planted and say, we need to get out of here!! I know it!! I can hear it already!!! I'll have to tear it all apart, thanks to the voices in my head saying "make the table solid...there's three kids playing with it" I can't pull the legs off without removing the homosote! Sure glad I live in an apartment!!!! I need to see my shrink now!!!


She sounds like my guy we have moved a dozen times and he trashed his model railroad each time just tossed it in a dumpster. Thats why he didnt build one after the last move he planned on moving again in a few years l.o.l. 
we have lived from British Columbia to Newfoundland in Canada and even Alabama for awhile .

He wants to buy a motorhome and so far i keep talking him out of it. l.o.l.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey lets go over to chat and shoot the breeze you two, what do ya say?


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

ScottD961 said:


> A Bentley for Pearl ! Wow must be nice . LOL Ford , Chevy or Morpar ? You didn't even give Pontiac an honorable mention . I ......feel..... so .......left.....out ! Har!


OK Pontiacs are cool had a nice 55 convertible years ago Jim dropped a 409 4 speed in it so it would run to the grocery store and back a little quicker.. Last pontiac we had was 69 Jim drives Fords and uses the other brands of cars for winter rats l.o.l. He is frozen in time most Ford guys are now i will probably start something over here and you guys can ban me l.o.l.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would Scott, just to warm up my fingers for tomorrow night, but I'm outta smokes, thanks to paypal dragging their feet posting a payment to my account, so the purchase was denied when I had $50.00 in the account. I either need to get dressed and walk to cumby's for a pack or go to bed...


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nah we aren't gonna ban you. You like what you like , Period. Me I like em all. Pretty much if they have wheels I drool on them. Did I say drool? I meant to say I like them !


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok OK you two party poopers ! Slotcar man I'll see ya tomorrow night .


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

coach61 said:


> Chat Clean? what nights do you chat on? Sunday?
> 
> 
> Coach! @#%$^@^$#@^



LOL Yeah Coach , we call it Church Chat ! It's moderated by ...*SATAN!:devil:*


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

ScottD961 said:


> LOL Yeah Coach , we call it Church Chat ! It's moderated by ...*SATAN!:devil:*


 Didn't want to be rude and not reply but dont like to keep bumping my topic up.Two reasons i dont use chat one i get up at 5.am. l.o.l. so dont stay up late i was already up too late that night.

Reason number two i make a lot of spelling mistakes i use one hand to type when you are use to using two your brain just dont get it,that hand ain't working right. 

Your wondering all over with your right hand and hit a wrong key spend more darn time to correct mistakes than getting the topic done. l.o.l.

I lost the use of my left hand 2 years ago and it has been a very slow process getting the darn thing to work again considering the damage done but it works off and on when its in the mood and i can control my frustration level and slow down. l.o.l.
Diabetes plays hell with your body when it gets out of control. i got it under control now, its the time it takes to repair the damage it caused which they say cant happen, but Jim says nothing is impossible his therapy punish it.l.o.l. 
i play the guitar to get the fingers stronger it works but still a long ways to go .

SATAN by the way isnt very good at monitoring a chat room l.o.l. I think he is kind of opinionated. l.o.l. 
Anyways its a guy thing and just like these little cars guys need a space where they can play and relax. Why else do you have this hobby its the fun of making things work. building things its just like a sandbox when your a kid something you need.. A place to let the imagination wander and make little roads to nowhere.


----------

